# Kraftwerk GSDs vs others



## heroshepherds (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi, I am new to this site. 
I am in the search for a new puppy. I would like to find a puppy with bigger size, thickness, and heavy look such as some of the Kraftwerk GSDs, although, Kraftwerk currently sells them for around 5-6 thousand dollars which I cannot afford. Any suggestions on breeders that have these type of GSD's? 
I am not looking for a skinny type, smaller look. thanks for your help.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Those are mature adults - the first being a showline.....all dogs go through stages maturing before they attain that look....and the photos are chosen specifically for that website to highlight this look as many desire it.

Many of Kraftwerks breeding dogs have a medium/high percentage of East German (DDR) blood which also tends to have more substance/thickness/bulk than the normal all West German working dogs....


You do not have to spend that kind of money for a puppy to get a good puppy.



Lee


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aww well whatever the "nuances" those are "Beautiful Dogs" so if they are "staged photos" to show some of there best work ... I say job well done. 

But yeah that price seems "extremely" steep to me??? Nonetheless I do belive a current active member has one of there dogs??


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

One of the people here at work (just started here last summer) has a mature adult from Kraftwerk.....the dog has nice temperament and is very attractive from what I can tell....have also seen pups from people who buy a couple of Kraftwerk pups and set themselves up to breed working dogs....I think KW has a good formula for producing good looking dogs for people who want a handsome companion dog - 

Lee


----------



## NateB (Nov 16, 2012)

You may want to look for DDR dogs. Mine is DDR, he is huge, has a big beautiful head, thick bone, and beautiful color. Also, he is only 10 months old. 

With the looks, there are tradeoffs. I wish my dog was more drivey. He is REALLY immature for his age. He also is quite a bit more stubborn than any other GSD I have been around. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

There is a kraftwerk in both of my German Shepherds pedigree. Same one actually. Flash vom kraftwerk. Great grandsire of Athena. Great great grandsire of Apollo. Both of my dogs are thicker boned larger sized dogs. Or at least that is the prognosis. They're both still pups. There is a lot more German than some Czech, and Slovakian in Apollo. He has more of a working line look. Athena has kind of a show line look. Both have good drive, temperament, and train easily. I paid nowhere near 5-6,000 for both pups combined. Take your time and be ready to jump in opportunities. It's like buying a car. The first one you see and want may not be the best bargain or purchase in the long run.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I've got a dog from a kraftwerks dog and a bitch imported by kraftwerks then sold and bred by another breeder. If you are set on a kraftwerks dog this is a way to go. 
However, for the price kraftwerks sells dogs for....
There are other breeders out there.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I think DDR line german shepherds are usually a bit thicker.


----------



## heroshepherds (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your help. I will continue my search for the type of GSD I want. Thanks again!


----------



## heroshepherds (Jan 2, 2017)

Is this a working line or show line?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Show line


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

heroshepherds said:


> Is this a working line or show line?


A West German showline doing basic obedience with a toddler in the frame and a trainer/handler standing just out of it in the beginning....


----------



## Crunch Hardtack (Dec 22, 2016)

I too am looking for a dog similar to what heroshepherds is searching. Kraftwerk dogs are beautiful indeed, but the high price is off-putting. True Haus offers some beautiful dogs at competitive prices possessing great drive, temperament and companionship, with the broad, athletic look. They are highly regarded by many on this forum. Give Cindy or James a call to have any questions answered. I talked to Cindy recently, and from the conversation we had, I feel that this is the type of breeder I wish to buy from.

German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels

German Shepherd Dog Forums search for 'True Haus'


----------



## Lucina (Jan 7, 2017)

My dog, Lucina Vom Dare, came from Kraftwerk parents. Although I sadly lost her at age 9 to an angiosarcoma of the heart, her dam, Contessa vom Kraftwerk is alive and healthy at 14.5, and her sire, X Boris van Kraftwerk lived to 14. She was a great dog.


----------



## Nana kofi (Nov 3, 2021)

heroshepherds said:


> Is this a working line or show line?


Hello sir, May I get a female shepherd dog?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Buying and selling dogs is not allowed here. If you're interested in a particular kennel contact them via their own website.


----------

